# HR-34 without a SWM?



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi,

I just ordered an HR-34 from Directv. I don't have a SWM, and they told me that I won't need one. Does that sound right?

I have and HR-22 and an HR-250. I am replacing the HR-22 because it is dog slow. I have four lines coming from my slimline dish to the receivers through BBC's.

I'm just concerned that they will charge me for a SWM when they get there. 

Ron


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

That is incorrect. An HR34 must have a SWM.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

So if you are getting a truck role out to your place I would say that the installer would most likely switch you over to SWM. And technically they shouldn't charge you extra for the SWM upgrade. So you should be fine... To answer your question, can a HR34 be hooked up to a non SWM set up; why would you want it then. It wouldn't work properly so my guess is no it wouldn't work. And there is only one coax input on the HR34's.

Someone will come along and explain things better but that covers the basics.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

HR34's cannot be drop shipped and unless the account has an incorrect flag, highly unlikely, the agent ordered a CCK or WHDVR with it not aware that it would install a SWM.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Your HR10-250 is soon to be history. Buy some bones for your HR22 it wont be whats swaped out.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

samrs said:


> Your HR10-250 is soon to be history. Buy some bones for your HR22 it wont be whats swaped out.


Why wouldn't it be? If he tells them to swap the HR22, They'll swap it out.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> Why wouldn't it be? If he tells them to swap the HR22, They'll swap it out.


Not if it's not on the work order.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If it's not on the work order, it would be due to the order being wrong. We know it is impossible to hook up an HR34 without SWM, and the HR10-250 is not SWM compatible. It sounds like he's replacing the HR22 with the 34.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> If it's not on the work order, it would be due to the order being wrong. We know it is impossible to hook up an HR34 without SWM, and the HR10-250 is not SWM compatible.


I think you are confused. My reply about something being on the work order or not had nothing to do with SWM. My comment was in response to, and I quoted it so people would know, someone saying you could just ask the installer to swap out an HR22.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> Why wouldn't it be? If he tells them to swap the HR22, They'll swap it out.


If the HR34 is a "swap/replace" on the workorder, then the tech will show up with a SWM LNB and the "System" will pick the noncompatable receiver to swap.

If the HR34 was input as "new" on the workorder, then the tech will show up with a SWM16(tuner count) and likely a "system swap" for noncompatable equipment.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> If it's not on the work order, *it would be due to the order being wrong*. We know it is impossible to hook up an HR34 without SWM, and the HR10-250 is not SWM compatible. It sounds like he's replacing the HR22 with the 34.


Not necessarily. The wo could have a swm16 on it. That would allow for the HR10-250 to be used along with the HR22 and HR34.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

I had an HR34 installed a couple of weeks ago, replacing an HR20 but keeping 2 HR21s. Tuner count alone was enough to have them roll with a SWM-16 at no additional charge and me not needing to ask.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks.

My understanding is that a multi-switch would enable the HR-250. I'd be happy to purchase that.

I could as an alternative also upgrade the HR-250 to the new Tivo, but we don't have HD locals. I'll see if I can get a free one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Throckmorton said:


> I had an HR34 installed a couple of weeks ago, replacing an HR20 but keeping 2 HR21s. Tuner count alone was enough to have them roll with a SWM-16 at no additional charge and me not needing to ask.


In your case, yes, a SWM-16 would be the default because your tuner count is over 8. But on a system with two DVRs, and one replaced by an HR34, that would be 7 tuners total. A SWM-16 would not be automatically triggered.

A HR10-250 can use a legacy port, but usually they still use the LNB SWM and replace the legacy box.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> In your case, yes, a SWM-16 would be the default because your tuner count is over 8. But on a system with two DVRs, and one replaced by an HR34, that would be 7 tuners total. A SWM-16 would not be automatically triggered.
> 
> A HR10-250 can use a legacy port, but usually they still use the LNB SWM and replace the legacy box.


I was more trying to address the OP's concern of being charged for a SWM. They seem pretty good at knowing if you need one and providing it when necessary at no extra charge.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> In your case, yes, a SWM-16 would be the default because your tuner count is over 8. But on a system with two DVRs, and one replaced by an HR34, that would be 7 tuners total. A SWM-16 would not be automatically triggered.
> 
> A HR10-250 can use a legacy port, but usually they still use the LNB SWM and replace the legacy box.


I forgot the op was swapping an HR34 for the HR22, so you are right, he wouldn't need a swm16, but he could use a swm8 and keep the HR10-250. He (meaning his wife, of course ), might want to keep the HR10-250. Some people are still very attached to them!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Not if it's not on the work order.


Who mentioned the work order?  He said he was replacing the HR22, so I'm gonna take that as it is. I was responding to samrs who said they would replace the HR10-250.



samrs said:


> If the HR34 is a "swap/replace" on the workorder, then the tech will show up with a SWM LNB and the "System" will pick the noncompatable receiver to swap.
> 
> If the HR34 was input as "new" on the workorder, then the tech will show up with a SWM16(tuner count) and likely a "system swap" for noncompatable equipment.


The HR10-250 can be run off the legacy port of the SWM, so I'm still not seeing the issue with having him swap the HR22.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Only on a SWM-8 or 16. Not part of a typical SWM upgrade in this situation. At least from Solid Signal, a SWM-8 is $140.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

studechip said:


> I forgot the op was swapping an HR34 for the HR22, so you are right, he wouldn't need a swm16, but he could use a swm8 and keep the HR10-250. He (meaning his wife, of course ), might want to keep the HR10-250. Some people are still very attached to them!


Excellent guess! My wife's first reaction to the new receiver - "We're keeping the TiVo, right?"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just keep in mind, the Tivo and the HR34 won't be able to see each other, there would be no whole home between the two.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> Who mentioned the work order?  He said he was replacing the HR22, so I'm gonna take that as it is. I was responding to samrs who said they would replace the HR10-250.


Having a tech come out requires a work order so the existence of a work order is implied. They would/will replace only what is on the work order.



Chuck W said:


> The HR10-250 can be run off the legacy port of the SWM, so I'm still not seeing the issue with having him swap the HR22.


If the work order doesn't specifically say to swap the HR22 it won't happen.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Just keep in mind, the Tivo and the HR34 won't be able to see each other, there would be no whole home between the two.


The OP should also keep in mind that DIRECTV's policy is that SWIM-8 modules are usually reserved only for HD SWM installs with eight or less tuners that also require the World Direct dish.

So if he wants to connect the TIVO, it may have to be DIY'er with him having to purchase the SWiM-8 module, legacy LNB, run the four coax from the dish again, etc.

Or if he can reschedule the installation to allow time to purchase and have the SWiM-8 module on hand when the installer arrives, he may do it for him.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

^^^Nice, plus one.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The TiVo will be swapped out to be a SWM compatible receiver.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Having a tech come out requires a work order so the existence of a work order is implied. They would/will replace only what is on the work order.
> 
> If the work order doesn't specifically say to swap the HR22 it won't happen.


I don't think the "HR22" specifically matters. It didn't for me. "Swap" vs "Add" is probably another issue tho.

When the tech came out with my HR34, while I had specified what receiver I wanted swapped(HR21), the tech asked if I was sure on the HR21 and offered to take my HR20-700 instead, saying it was an older receiver and it was an easy changeover if I wanted. I still had him take the HR21, but he seemed to make it pretty clear, changing which one was being swapped was a simple change for him.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chuck W said:


> I don't think the "HR22" specifically matters. It didn't for me. "Swap" vs "Add" is probably another issue tho.
> 
> When the tech came out with my HR34, while I had specified what receiver I wanted swapped(HR21), the tech asked if I was sure on the HR21 and offered to take my HR20-700 instead, saying it was an older receiver and it was an easy changeover if I wanted. I still had him take the HR21, but he seemed to make it pretty clear, changing which one was being swapped was a simple change for him.


Work orders specify, by RID, which receivers are involved in a swap.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

samrs said:


> If the HR34 is a "swap/replace" on the workorder, then the tech will show up with a SWM LNB and the "System" will pick the noncompatable receiver to swap.
> 
> If the HR34 was input as "new" on the workorder, then the tech will show up with a SWM16(tuner count) and likely a "system swap" for noncompatable equipment.


Samrs posted the 2 correct work order scenarios in this situation.

It's also possible, though unlikely, for the system to think he already has SWM and generate an incorrect work order.

There are 2 different types of receiver replacement line items. Swap replace allows the tech to chose the receiver to swap. System swap has the receiver to be replaced predetermined and is not changeable by the tech directly. System swap initially was only used for MRV upgrades, but is being used more generally these days.

The most likely situations are:
1) The HMC is set as a System swap for the HR10
2) The HMC is set to be installed into a new room, and an "IRD - HD/DVR Combo" oli is present to system swap the HR10

If an HD/DVR system swap line item is present for the HR10, a THR22 can be closed.

What eventually happens with the HR10 is going to be highly dependent on the tech he receives. Techs have a lot more leeway these days to add non-IRD line items at will, and getting an HD/DVR system swap removed is as easy as calling to modify the order, and saying the HR10 is used only at a cabin.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

My HR-250 is owned, if that makes a difference.

Thanks for the help. I'll go through the work order with the tech - I assume they will call to confirm first.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

EyeRonik1 said:


> My HR-250 is owned, if that makes a difference.


Sure it does, pull the access card out and read the words on the back. When I'm finished you own a doorstop. You can keep it, theres a peice of paper you need to sign.

* I'll go through the work order with the tech*

Thats the best idea I've seen posted in a while. Your the man cuz.

Make sure you get what you need.


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

I should also note that it is against policy for a tech to install a hybrid SWM/legacy system.


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.

The installer showed up this morning. The work order only said that I was adding an HR34, not replacing either box. I told him right away that I was keeping the TiVo and he said he'd need to add more equipment. He set everything up and it works fine. He had to get special approval on the work order but he waited until he was done and they gave it right away.

By the way, the installer was awesome. He restrung the cabling because he wasn't happy with the job the previous installer did and now my roof looks much better. 

Thanks again.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

So if you didn't replace anything, he must have added a swm16, yes?


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

studechip said:


> So if you didn't replace anything, he must have added a swm16, yes?


He put in a new LNB and a SWM. I don't know which one.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you still have the Tivo?


----------



## EyeRonik1 (Nov 26, 2007)

studechip said:


> Do you still have the Tivo?


Yes, he had to put in an adapter behind the TV.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

EyeRonik1 said:


> Yes, he had to put in an adapter behind the TV.


He must have installed a swm16 if you still have the Hr22 and the Tivo.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

studechip said:


> He must have installed a swm16 if you still have the Hr22 and the Tivo.


He had to use the legacy ports, not supported, which means a SWM 8 would be fine with 7 tuners.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> He had to use the legacy ports, not supported, which means a SWM 8 would be fine with 7 tuners.


Of course! I didn't consider that the H10-250 wouldn't take up any tuners on the swm side.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

So HR22's require SWM also? Just wondering for future reference.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Without an HR34 or H25, the HR22 doesn't require SWM, but then needs two boxes, one hanging off each tuner in the back, and two lines from the dish. It's cleaner with SWM. SWM is also required for supported Whole Home. In supported Whole Home, the 22 only needs one box (a DECA) on it.


----------

